# Three from today



## JWellman (Jun 17, 2011)

#1 Clearwing/Hummingbird Moth







#2 First bloom of the season! Datura inoxia (Moonflower)






#3


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 17, 2011)

Love the second.  Nice work.


----------



## valshon (Jun 17, 2011)

i also prefer the second.  but the 2 white lines are a little distracting.


----------



## JWellman (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!



valshon said:


> i also prefer the second.  but the 2 white lines are a little distracting.


It was raining and I wish there had more than two rain drops showing. I debated whether to take them out as well.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2011)

Is that a moon flower? Blooms at night and makes those nasty prickly seed pods?


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 18, 2011)

JWellman said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say take them out. There aren't enough to give a nice effect.

The flower seems in better focus than the moth in the first so competes for attention (colour doesn't help either).

The last seems a little dark.


----------



## JWellman (Jun 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Is that a moon flower? Blooms at night and makes those nasty prickly seed pods?


Indeed! I'm the Moonflower Queen. You should smell my backyard at night, especially after a rain.


----------



## JWellman (Jun 18, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> The flower seems in better focus than the moth in the first so competes for attention (colour doesn't help either).


Really? It's been so popular elsewhere. I had so much trouble getting the hummingbird moths before. After waiting 7 long months with the 100x400 lens I was really excited to give it a try on the moths. It's not bad for a first attempt and I'm anxious to try again!


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 18, 2011)

JWellman said:


> tyler_h said:
> 
> 
> > The flower seems in better focus than the moth in the first so competes for attention (colour doesn't help either).
> ...



Not everyone will see the same thing; virtually impossible to please everyone with one shot.

When I look at it first bit that grabs is the flower on the left then up the stem and down the two flowers leading to the moth. Continue down the moth and then from the bottom of the moth back across to the original location on the flower. That's where my eye ends up settling.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 18, 2011)

JWellman said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a moon flower? Blooms at night and makes those nasty prickly seed pods?
> ...



Moon Flowers are so beautiful, and I can imagine the scent. I just hated those seed pods.

Speaking of smelly flowers, did you see my Dragon Lilies?


----------



## JWellman (Jun 18, 2011)

Your backyard is freakin' awesome! My girlfriend had the Dragon Lilies one year. They are so interesting too...darn shame the flies have to pollinate them. I love all the Japanese Maples you have. It's my ultimate favorite tree!


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jun 18, 2011)

that moth image is great!


----------



## JWellman (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Gruen!


----------



## JWellman (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you Renz! I'm a flower freak. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim Morelly (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow ! Remember just a few short moths ago the fustration you were experincing......  Good work. Every outing is a lesson.
I like the first pic. Very nice.

Jim


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 1, 2011)

JWellman said:


> Your backyard is freakin' awesome! My girlfriend had the Dragon Lilies one year. They are so interesting too...darn shame the flies have to pollinate them. I love all the Japanese Maples you have. It's my ultimate favorite tree!



I'll have to grab some pictures. It's kinda amazing what was accomplished on a tiny city lot. I wanted it to feel like a lush jungle, and it is finally to that point. :heart:


----------

